# New Western/Fisher 6 pin controller



## A.M.Canfora (Nov 2, 2011)

Brand new Western solenoid control kit Uni-Mount part # 56369 $275 obo plus shipping Located in NJ


----------



## A.M.Canfora (Nov 2, 2011)

$250 obo


----------



## A.M.Canfora (Nov 2, 2011)

bump


----------

